# New Tank



## doobles

Hi can anyone give me advise on this.

We have just bought a starter cold water tank today 17 litre and are wanting to know what fish are best to get (cleanest) and how many can we put in the tank???


----------



## scosha37

doobles said:


> Hi can anyone give me advise on this.
> 
> We have just bought a starter cold water tank today 17 litre and are wanting to know what fish are best to get (cleanest) and how many can we put in the tank???


Well hello doodles got your message...:yesnod:

I would just start of with 1 goldfish in the tank just now..

Have you set it up yet??


----------



## doobles

set the tank up today not getting fish until next weekend but trying to see waht to get fish wise as i will be looking after them but they are for a 2 year old to learn from (if that makes sense)


----------



## hazyreality

i would have one in it for now and let it mature(for about a month) only clean your filters out in old tank water, get your water tested after a month and you should be able to add another. any little goldfish or little fantails will be ok, whatever you like really. if you are having fantails, a sinking pellet food is better than flake food. its as well to leave your tank for 5-7 days just with water in it before adding the 1st fish.

*Heidi*


----------



## shortbackandsides

hazyreality said:


> i would have one in it for now and let it mature(for about a month) only clean your filters out in old tank water, get your water tested after a month and you should be able to add another. any little goldfish or little fantails will be ok, whatever you like really. if you are having fantails, a sinking pellet food is better than flake food. its as well to leave your tank for 5-7 days just with water in it before adding the 1st fish.
> 
> *Heidi*


i always think flake food is best as sinking food is more meant for bottom feeders and can rot if uneaten.


----------



## hazyreality

shortbackandsides said:


> i always think flake food is best as sinking food is more meant for bottom feeders and can rot if uneaten.


flake food for fancy coldwaters can make them have swim bladder problems. there is a sinking food called golden sinkers(made by underworld) that is designed especially for fancy coldwaters, as long as you are sensible and only feed each fish a couple of pellets a day, it wont sit at the bottom and rot. also if over feeding flake food can also sink and rot and can also make you over-run with snails. i have worked at a aquatics centre for a number of years(its been open 40 years) and never had a problem with the sinking food. we use Aquarian flake for all of our tropicals and normal goldfish.

Best thing is to remember: read all the books, listen to everyone, then make your own mind up! my old boss bless him always used to say that and he ran the place up until april when he died and his son and wife (and me, lol) took over.

*Heidi*


----------



## scosha37

doobles said:


> set the tank up today not getting fish until next weekend but trying to see waht to get fish wise as i will be looking after them but they are for a 2 year old to learn from (if that makes sense)


Yeah just a wee goldy to start with i think..

I have a 3ft tank with goldfish,fantails,Shubunkins,orandas,Cold water Alge eaters, and Zebra Danios..i did have a BlackMoor he was 10 years old when he died ..

Cold water fish come in to season really in the spring what i mean is verity (more)...


----------



## doobles

Got to ask what other cold water fish can i consider too other than just gold fish


----------



## scosha37

Shabunkins
Fantails
Orandas(differnt kind)
Black moors
White clouds
Zebra Danios & leopard Danios
Weather loach...Cleans the bottom of tank but recomend a big tank for them..


----------



## doobles

Are they any more types?
do any of them live together ok and if i went down the road of the other types how many would you sugest?

I'm wanting to get the most out of the tank with out harming the fish but also at the same time keeping the little one intrested it it too


----------



## scosha37

I wouldnt put to much in at the one time...mostly all coldwater fish will live happily ....but i dont really recomend Koi they need a pond and a large tank..

Other Coldwater Fish


----------



## doobles

i wouldn't dream of putting too many in just don't know what type to get or how many.
Like i said i'll be looking after them and they are for a 2 year old to watch. I've been told gold fish produce alot of waste as to speak so was thinking if there is owt else, any ideas are welcome as we not looikng at getting the fish till at least next weeken so the tank has settled in fully


----------



## hazyreality

if you dont want a heater but its in a fairly warm house, you could have a few what are called temperate fish including Danio's(there are a few types of these), White Cloud Minnows, Cherry Barbs, Gold Barbs. I wouldn't suggest mixing these with normal coldwater fish but a mix of any of these together will be fine, with these i would suggest about 6 to start and another 6 when the tank has matured a month or so later. they move about alot more and they are cleaner and more colourful so maybe a better idea? downside is they are not quite as hardy as normal goldfish, they dont like kids banging on tanks in particular(no fish do), so you would have to be careful. 
Its pretty much a option of 1 of any coldwater fantail or goldfish or 6 of the smaller temperate fish. A good fish place will be able to tell you what is a temperate fish.
Then add the same again in a month or so.

*Heidi*


----------



## magpie

Oh dear  I don't want to be the bearer of bad news doobles, but a 17 litre tank isn't really big enough for any fish at all. Tanks that small should not be sold in my opinion.

If its goldfish you're after, the fancy varieties need around 40 litres per fish and the common varieties closer to 80 litres per fish - which I know sounds alot, but bear in mind that a fancy can grow to 6 inches in length and a common goldfish up to 12 inches. 
You were correctly informed that they are very messy fish, which is another reason they need such large tanks. They produce alot of waste, and in a 17 litre tank the water would quickly become toxic.

White cloud mountain minnows have been mentioned, and I think you could happily home a small shoal of 6 in about a 30 litre tank. Though I would mention that they're not usually recommended as good tankmates for goldfish, as once the goldfish get bigger they may well eat the minnows!

Also, you mentioned that you're leaving the tank to 'settle' - have you been cycling it? Info on cycling - Frequently asked questions on fishless cycling | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

Again, I'm sorry its not what you wanted to hear, but you sound like you really want to do the best for any fish you get, and it really wouldn't be right to put goldfish in a tank that size.


----------



## Guest

magpie said:


> Oh dear  I don't want to be the bearer of bad news doobles, but a 17 litre tank isn't really big enough for any fish at all. Tanks that small should not be sold in my opinion.
> 
> If its goldfish you're after, the fancy varieties need around 40 litres per fish and the common varieties closer to 80 litres per fish - which I know sounds alot, but bear in mind that a fancy can grow to 6 inches in length and a common goldfish up to 12 inches.
> You were correctly informed that they are very messy fish, which is another reason they need such large tanks. They produce alot of waste, and in a 17 litre tank the water would quickly become toxic.
> 
> White cloud mountain minnows have been mentioned, and I think you could happily home a small shoal of 6 in about a 30 litre tank. Though I would mention that they're not usually recommended as good tankmates for goldfish, as once the goldfish get bigger they may well eat the minnows!
> 
> Also, you mentioned that you're leaving the tank to 'settle' - have you been cycling it? Info on cycling - Frequently asked questions on fishless cycling | Practical Fishkeeping magazine
> 
> Again, I'm sorry its not what you wanted to hear, but you sound like you really want to do the best for any fish you get, and it really wouldn't be right to put goldfish in a tank that size.


Took the words right out of my mouth! The tank is too small for goldfish I'm afraid, the only fish I would generally recommend would be Microrasboras or a pair of Killifish, however these both need tropical conditions.


----------

